# help! i'm so done



## jinxxx (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi, I apologize for my bad English in advance..

anyway, I'm 18 y/o and I got diagnosed with IBS recently. I've also been suffering with LG for months without even fully even realizing it.. Man this sh*t sucks and I'm so done with it.. I've tried many meds and i've read every online page adressing this problem but nothing really helped me.. I don't know what to do anymore, I've never been more humiliated, ashamed and embarrassed. just when I thought I could have a decent life this sh*t hit me... I don't know what to do and I need help


----------



## Toletum (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello mate,

You are not alone with this, a lot of people got this condition. And a lot of people keep fighting each day and trying to find the solution.

Never give up, give yourself a chance and so give a chance to us because you may be who finds a solution and report it to everyone else.

The first step is to accept it, it's the hardest part. Easy said. You will want to end it all. But it's not the end. It's just the beginning.

The fact you keep fighting shows how strong you already are. You are a fighter.

Mindfulness meditation will help a lot while you are on your journey to healing.


----------



## MkatW (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi,
I understand Jinxxx. Have had this problem for 22 years and was diagnosed correctly 3 years ago. Toletum, you are right that acceptance is important. I still have not fully. It is a challenge each day. Hang in there. At least we are not alone.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Iv been suffering from IBS for 7 years . Tried everything from digestive enzymes to antispasmodics so i can relate to you(nothing worked) . Just recently I have started probiotics(on them for 2 weeks) and i feel a huge difference . Please try probiotics and see if it helps you.


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry for the zombie post, just realised how old the post is. Are you still active. Did you find anything?


----------

